# Soya flour for horses good for humans?



## VanGroks (Sep 23, 2017)

Perhaps this is a too local (i.e. Swedish) question, but while searching for manufacturers of TVP I found cheap soya flour at the local horseman shop. I would guess that soya is soya and the flour remaining from the manufacturing of the oil is the same regardless of its use. TVP I have learned is nothing more than heated and extruded flour that due to the heating changes its structure but nothing more. I could not get any serious response in the Swedish preoperative forum I visit, so, why not ask here.

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm from Mississippi, you are from Sweden & you are speaking Greek to me.  Never heard of soya flour or any other flour for that matter for horses. No idea what TVP is.

My horses eat grass & hay. Must have some fancy eating horses in Sweden. They have good table manners too?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

it's not manufactured in a food grade environment - no Swedish equal FDA standards kept on storage, machinery, overall sanitary conditions and packaging & distribution .... probably won't kill you but don't be surprised to find pests, rat feces, foreign objects, unground raw product ect ect ....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@Illini Warrior is correct.

TVP, the soybean product they make the faux burgers, fortifiers and other phony human foods from.

If processed in sanitary conditions it is good to eat mixed, better @ 50/50 with white wheat flour would be good post SHTF.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

VanGroks said:


> Perhaps this is a too local (i.e. Swedish) question, but while searching for manufacturers of TVP I found cheap soya flour at the local horseman shop. I would guess that soya is soya and the flour remaining from the manufacturing of the oil is the same regardless of its use. TVP I have learned is nothing more than heated and extruded flour that due to the heating changes its structure but nothing more. I could not get any serious response in the Swedish preoperative forum I visit, so, why not ask here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Wow, I don't know. That's a new one on me. All I ever hear is about how much better the quality of food is over there, and that in a lot of ways European standards are supposed higher then ours. I've been told, for example that their farmers actually replace the nutrients to the soil whereas here in the USA, soils are very badly depleted. Also that European countries don't allow GMOs or hormone fed meat. And that the way we grow food factors into the reason why Europeans are more slim than Americans.

I do know that over there in Italy, the produce is Fantastic and eating a tomato is a different experience from the piece of cardboard they sell us that's called a tomato over here in the states. I also know for a fact the French are really, really on the obsessive side when compared to American standards with regard to food.


----------



## VanGroks (Sep 23, 2017)

******* said:


> I'm from Mississippi, you are from Sweden & you are speaking Greek to me.  Never heard of soya flour or any other flour for that matter for horses. No idea what TVP is.
> 
> My horses eat grass & hay. Must have some fancy eating horses in Sweden. They have good table manners too?


Only difficulty is knife and fork and hoofs... But since you guys have pastures the size of my country, I guess you never need additional supplies. And no winter either..

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

If SHTF, and starving, make a gruel out of it, it will keep you alive.

Run it through a flour sifter to get out the debris.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Soya Flour is made from Soy Beans it comes in human food grade and is sold in the US at WalMart . If it is being sold in Sweden as horse feed I would think that it was somehow found to be contaminated . Some reason it was downgraded from meeting human standards to animal standards.

I worked at a scout camp back in the 70's and was given several pallets of commodity oats, flour, powdered milk and corn meal that was several years old a school had it and did not use it. They were throwing it away when a guy grabbed it for me. We took it to the local feed mill and had some molasses added perhaps some other grains I do not recall and fed it to the horses . Started with a small amount then gradually increased the amount to avoid digestive issues.

Most feeds are a mixture of grains or part of the grain after it is milled sometimes the inner portion of the grain is what they want for human use and the outer hull is waste the outer hull can be used in animal feed.

Do you have a flour sifter? USE IT. Flours with bugs will not rise so not any good for baking, but it will make a gravy or flat breads. Beatles are common and though gross to know you are eating them are safe to eat. Worms with Hair should be burned . Those hairs even if you remove the larval worm are harmful.

https://lancaster.unl.edu/pest/resources/pantrypests304.shtml


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Have been hearing for years that soy products have some kind of natural estrogen and men shouldnt eat it or it could make them grow breastes.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Have been hearing for years that soy products have some kind of natural estrogen and men shouldnt eat it or it could make them grow breastes.


So why do countries like China and Japan that have been growing and eating it for generations do not grow breast? I know soybeans where I grew up were a new thing in the early 70's but here is the thing it is now 2017 and I do not see guys growing breast. A lot of processed foods and drinks have soy.


----------

